# [NTFS-3G] emerge impossible de fuse

## donald7

bonjour,

je n'arrive pas à emerger fuse pour ntfs-3g. Apparemment mon kernel 2.6.22-gentoo-r9 ne lui plait pas.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Pourtant j'ai verifié que l'option "File Systems -> Filesystem in Userspace support" était bien inactivée

que puis je faire ? cala veut il dire que l'ebuild n'est pas compatible avec mon kernel ?

merci

donald

```
gentoo linux # emerge sys-fs/fuse

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-fs/fuse-2.7.0 to /

 * fuse-2.7.0.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * checking fuse-2.7.0.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.23-gentoo-r3

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 *   You need to build the FUSE module from the kernel source, because your kernel is too new

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

 *

 * ERROR: sys-fs/fuse-2.7.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *           ebuild.sh, line 1717:  Called dyn_setup

 *           ebuild.sh, line  768:  Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

 *           ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called pkg_setup

 *   fuse-2.7.0.ebuild, line   29:  Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

 *    linux-mod.eclass, line  465:  Called linux-info_pkg_setup

 *   linux-info.eclass, line  576:  Called check_extra_config

 *   linux-info.eclass, line  475:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "Incorrect kernel configuration options"

 *  The die message:

 *   Incorrect kernel configuration options

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/fuse-2.7.0/temp/build.log'.

 *

```

----------

## davidou2a

Bonsoir, L'option fuse dans ton kernel est elle active en tant que module?  Je ne crois pas ^^

 *Emerge Error wrote:*   

> You need to build the FUSE module from the kernel source

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## CryoGen

Tu es sur de la version de ton noyau ? 

Tu nous dis : 2.6.22-r9 et emerge trouve un 2.6.23... mauvais lien /usr/src/linux ?

----------

## donald7

Oups ! Je me suis trompé en faisant mon post

uname -r m'avait renvoyé mon kernel actif - 2.6.22 -  mais /usr/src/linux pointe logiquement sur les dernieres sources 2.6.23

J'ai compilé avec genkernel le 2.6.23 qui est maintenant fonctionnel mais qui n'est pas encore mon kernel par défaut.

Par contre  je n'avais pas trouvé d'option fuse dans --menuconfig

je vais replonger dans les options du kernel et chercher

a suivre

merci

donald

----------

## davidou2a

Pour un 2.6.22.*

```
File systems  --->

  <M> Filesystem in Userspace support
```

```
CONFIG_FUSE_FS:                                                           

  │                                                                           

  │ With FUSE it is possible to implement a fully functional filesystem       

  │ in a userspace program.                                                   

  │                                                                           

  │ There's also companion library: libfuse.  This library along with         

  │ utilities is available from the FUSE homepage:                            

  │ <http://fuse.sourceforge.net/>                                            

  │                                                                           

  │ See <file:Documentation/filesystems/fuse.txt> for more information.       

  │ See <file:Documentation/Changes> for needed library/utility version.      

  │                                                                           

  │ If you want to develop a userspace FS, or if you want to use              

  │ a filesystem based on FUSE, answer Y or M.                                

  │                                                                           

  │ Symbol: FUSE_FS [=m]
```

Filesystem in Userspace support = Support FUSE    :Wink: 

----------

## donald7

En fait j'avais vu l'option fuse mais le wiki gentoo demande de la desactiver :

 *Quote:*   

> The driver ebuild depends on sys-fs/fuse (portage will install it automatically as a dependency of the ntfs3g ebuild). Furthermore, it depends on the version of the fuse kernel module built by the fuse ebuild, not the one provided by the kernel itself. Basically, just ensure that the "File Systems -> Filesystem in Userspace support" option is DISABLED in your kernel configuration. If it's enabled or set to build as a module, disable it, recompile and reinstall your kernel then reboot before proceeding.

 

si je comprends bien le message d'erreur d'emerge, je dois revenir au module fuse du kernel parce que mon kernel trop recent ne permet pas a l'ebuild de mettre le place le module fuse ?

 *Quote:*   

> You need to build the FUSE module from the kernel source, because your kernel is too new 

 

je me demande si les ecritures NTFS seront fiables avec cela ..

donald

----------

## davidou2a

voila la marche a suivre en théorie (chez moi ça fonctionne pour fusesmb et je suppose que le principe est le meme)

- Compiler le kernel 2.6.x.x avec le module Filesystem in userspace (FUSE)

- Rebooter ou charger a la main le module fuse (# modprobe fuse)

- emerger le paquet sys-fs/fuse (# emerge -av sys-fs/fuse)

- emerge le paquet sys-fs/ntfs3g (#emerge -av sys-fs/ntfs3g)

et hop ça devrait fonctionner...   :Wink: 

Bien sur qui dit avoir deux kernels dit emerger le paquet fuse pour les 2, et mettre le module Filesysteme in userspace pour les 2.

----------

## geekounet

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> voila la marche a suivre en théorie (chez moi ça fonctionne pour fusesmb et je suppose que le principe est le meme)
> 
> - Compiler le kernel 2.6.x.x avec le module Filesystem in userspace (FUSE)
> 
> - Rebooter ou charger a la main le module fuse (# modprobe fuse)
> ...

 

Le reboot et le chargement du module, c'est inutile. Et il ne faut le faire que pour le kernel pointé par /usr/src/linux

----------

## donald7

bon, ca yest, j'ai réussi à emerger ntfs3g   :Very Happy:   après avoir recompilé mon kernel avec l'option fuse

comme quoi, il ne faut pas toujours croire ce qu'on lit dans les wiki   :Confused: 

si l'auteur de l'article du wiki sur ntfs3g  passe par là, j'aimerais bien une explication   :Wink: 

merci,

donald

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *donald7 wrote:*   

> uname -r m'avait renvoyé mon kernel actif - 2.6.22 -  mais /usr/src/linux pointe logiquement sur les dernieres sources 2.6.23

 

 :Shocked: 

La logique voudrait plutôt que /usr/src/linux pointe vers les sources de ton kernel actif (enfin, si tu veux éviter tout problème lors des compilations de modules)

Si ce n'est pas le cas chez toi, c'est soit que tu as un USE=simlink (en trop à mon avis, c'est le genre de truc où il vaut mieux faire confiance à eselect) ou alors que tu as fait un eselect kernel set un peu bizarre ...

Enfin, si ton problème est résolu.

Et sinon, on a déjà parler de la fiabilité de ntfs-3g dans un autre post. A titre perso, j'ai jamais eu de problème avec.

----------

## ghoti

 *donald7 wrote:*   

> comme quoi, il ne faut pas toujours croire ce qu'on lit dans les wiki  
> 
> si l'auteur de l'article du wiki sur ntfs3g  passe par là, j'aimerais bien une explication   

 

Rien ne t'empêche de modifier l'article : un wiki, cela s'édite, cela se modifie  et cela se discute !

C'est le principe même de la chose  :Wink: 

----------

## donald7

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Rien ne t'empêche de modifier l'article : un wiki, cela s'édite, cela se modifie  et cela se discute !
> 
> C'est le principe même de la chose 

 

oui d'accord. j'hésitais à m'y mettre parce que j'ai plus de questions que de certitudes mais je vais essayer de contribuer

Je n'apporte pas ma pierre, mais juste un peu de ciment   :Wink: 

donald

----------

## Veovis

Ayant moi-même fait confiance au wiki avant de tomber sur ce topic, je me suis permis de le modifier ^^.

----------

## dapsaille

eselect kernel ? ? 

gne ? 

O_o

 Ca fait quoi de beau à part un ln -s quiqui vas bien sur les sources ? 

(suis au boulot la donc pas de gentoo sous la main)

----------

